# Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€



## xChiLL (15. Juli 2012)

*Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Ich fang mal gleich an^^

Ich suche ein Notebook bis ungefähr 1300€ zum spielen folgender Spiele:
BF3 auf Ultra, GTA IV mit iCEnhancer,MW3 Ultra,Metro 2033


Ich hab hier schonmal was gefunden:

HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16

Wie ist das Laptop mit folgender Konfig?

15.6“ FHD(1920*1080) NONGLARE TFT LCD LED Backlight

NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M 1.5GB GDDR5

Intel® Core i7-2760QM 2.4/3.5GHz 6MB HD3000

12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 1333GHz


750GB HDD 7200rpm

ohne 2. Festplatte

DVD-RW Slim DVD+/-RW


Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 130

kein Betriebssystem (hab hier Win7 Home 64bit )

1.303€

Ist aber 50€ über meiner Grenze :/ Die Grenze liegt bei 1250€ sry hab oben 1300€ geschrieben	NVidia GeForce 

Reicht der für die oben genannten Spiele mit den Anforderungen?
Könnt ihr mir gute Gaming-Notebooks empfehlen?

Es soll ein Notebook sein, kein Tower!


€:

Oder das hier?

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.p...637/anid/2034e7a40fbb727e8.32070889/Fragbook/


	17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare Technologie

kein Betriebssystem

Intel® Mobile Core i5 3320M / 3MB L3 Cache, 2.60GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus [+59€]

	NVidia GeForce GTX 675M mit 2,0 GB GDDR5, NVIDIA® PhysX®, NVIDIA® Optimus, NVIDIA-CUDA [+59€]

	16 GB - 4 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+89€]

	500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA

	keine 2. Festplatte

DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo


	Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound

	Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem


hab nochwas gefunden^^

wie findet ihr das?

	XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29.5cm (11.6") - Topangebot
• 29.5cm (11,6") HD (1366x768) Non-Glare
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 2048MB DDR3
• Intel Core i7-3520M - 2,90 - 3,60GHz 4MB 35W "Ivy Bridge"
• 16GB (2x8192) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz
• 750GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.5 (ST9750420AS)
• Zusätzlicher externer DVD-Multinorm-Brenner Slim USB
• BIGFOOT Wireless LAN Killer N 1102 (ohne Bluetooth)
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit deutsch
• Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
• Tastatur DEUTSCH


----------



## cosinus1 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Also bei deinem ersten ist "nur" eine GTX 570M drin, Battlefield 3 auf Ultra wird damit nicht gehen, hoch sollte aber kein Problem sein, siehe hier.

Beim Zweiten ist der Prozessor einiges schwächer, inwiefern dass die Gaming-Power beeinflusst, kann ich nicht richtig sagen. Wenn du aber extrem hohe Anforderungen hast, ist der vielleicht eine Stufe zu langsam. Die Grafikkarte ist zwar schneller (siehe hier), auf Ultra/Maximal wirds aber nicht laufen, da bei den BF3-Benchmarks auch ein schneller i7 Prozessor verwendet wurde. Da würde ich eher nur 8 oder 12 GB RAM nehmen (12 reichen locker aus) und einen besseren CPU.

Zum Dritten: 11 Zoll zum Zocken? Halte ich für seeeehr fragwürdig, ob du damit Spaß haben wirst. Die Grafikkarte ist noch langsamer als die erste, dafür löst das Display geringer auf (FullHD: ca. 2 Mio Pixel, bei 1366*768 nur ca. 1 Mio Pixel), was der Leistung entgegen kommt. Auch hier gilt, RAM seeehr großzügig ausgewählt, Grafikkarte eher mau.

Hol dir aber lieber noch Rat bei jemand anderem, bin kein Experte 
Gruß


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



cosinus1 schrieb:


> Also bei deinem ersten ist "nur" eine GTX 570M drin, Battlefield 3 auf Ultra wird damit nicht gehen, hoch sollte aber kein Problem sein, siehe hier.
> 
> Beim Zweiten ist der Prozessor einiges schwächer, inwiefern dass die Gaming-Power beeinflusst, kann ich nicht richtig sagen. Wenn du aber extrem hohe Anforderungen hast, ist der vielleicht eine Stufe zu langsam. Die Grafikkarte ist zwar schneller (siehe hier), auf Ultra/Maximal wirds aber nicht laufen, da bei den BF3-Benchmarks auch ein schneller i7 Prozessor verwendet wurde. Da würde ich eher nur 8 oder 12 GB RAM nehmen (12 reichen locker aus) und einen besseren CPU.
> 
> ...


 


Danke für deine Antwort 

Jaa auf ein paar Antworten werd Ich wohl noch warten müssen wie findest du das hier:

Alienware M14x Nebula Red
Intel® Core™ i7-3720QM (6MB Cache, up to 3.6GHz w/ Turbo Boost 2.0)
Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 650M Grafikkarte mit 2GB GDDR5
8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.600 MHz [2 x 4.096]
500-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 U/min)
35.6 cm(14,0") HD, WLED, TrueLife, Blende, (1.366 × 768)
DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk (DVD, CD lesen und schreiben)
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 with Bluetooth 4.0
Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 8 Zellen und 63 Wh

oder lieber das hier?

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 98014)


----------



## MISTRAX (15. Juli 2012)

alienware würde ich nicht nehmen die sind sehr überteuert. außerdem ist eine gt 650m nicht für FHD geeignet. guck mal bei schenker vorbei von denen habe ich nur gutes gehört, und wenn du wirklich bf3 auf ultra spielen willst brauchste eine 7970m.


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
• 39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare
• AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2048MB GDDR5 | TDP: 100W
• Intel Core i3-2370M - 2,40 GHz 3MB 35W
• 4GB (1x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz
• 320GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9320423AS)
• DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
• ohne WLAN - Modul
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• ohne Betriebssystem
• Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
• Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH
1.289€
Bei Alienware hatte ich doch viel mehr Leistung für 40€ mehr?


----------



## MISTRAX (15. Juli 2012)

bei alienware hast du aber kein fhd display und auch nicht den schnellsten mobilen grafikchip im moment. das schenker wird aber wohl 1500 € kosten in na ordentlichen konfiguration , so kannste es nämlich nicht lassen ...


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

hm...
kannst du mir vllt. die besten komponenten bei der schenker website zusammenstellen? bis 1250€


----------



## MISTRAX (15. Juli 2012)

sorry bin im mom nicht zu hause ..geht leider nicht


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



MISTRAX schrieb:


> sorry bin im mom nicht zu hause ..geht leider nicht


 
achso.. vllt. später wenn du wieder daheim bist? ich hab 0 ahnung


----------



## linolium (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Hallo xChiLL
Ich kann dir das Toshiba Satellite P875-Series empfehlen. Die standard Konfigurationen sind: 
Prozessor
 type : Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM Prozessor der dritten Generation 
 Taktfrequenz : 2,30 / 3,30 Turbo GHz 
Betriebssystem / Plattform
 System : Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit (vorinstalliert, Toshiba HDD Recovery) 
Festplatte
 Kapazität (formatiert) : 750 GB 
 U/Min : 5.400 U/min 
Solid State Disk
 Kapazität : 128 GB 
 Schnittestellen : serielle ATA 
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
 Standard : 8.192 (4.096 + 4.096) MB 
 max. Erweiterbarkeit : 32.768 MB 
Display
 Bildschirmdiagonale : 43,9 cm (17,3-Zoll) 
 Auflösung : 1.600 x 900 
 Typ : Toshiba TruBrite® HD+ TFT Hochhelligkeits-Display mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und 16:9 Seitenverhältnis 
Grafikadapter
 Typ : NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 630M mit CUDA™ Technologie und NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technologie 
Akku
 Max. Laufzeit : bis zu 4 Std. 30 Min. (Mobile Mark™ 2007)

der Bildschirm ist zwar kein FHD, aber sollte zum Gaming reichen

hier noch mal ein link
Satellite P875-30E
sollte deinen Anforderungen entsprechen und liegt voll im Budget. Ab 1.188,00 €!


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



linolium schrieb:


> Hallo xChiLL
> Ich kann dir das Toshiba Satellite P875-Series empfehlen. Die standard Konfigurationen sind:
> Prozessor
> type : Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM Prozessor der dritten Generation
> ...


 
Würd ich ihm auch empfehlen


----------



## Almanci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Ohh eehm ich hab einfach in sein Thema reingepostet 
Tut mir Leid ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, denkt ihr das ist schlimm? ich bin nämlich auf der genau gleichen suche :/


----------



## xChiLL (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



Almanci schrieb:


> Ohh eehm ich hab einfach in sein Thema reingepostet
> Tut mir Leid ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, denkt ihr das ist schlimm? ich bin nämlich auf der genau gleichen suche :/


 
Kann passieren ist nicht schlimm, außerdem haben die Posts die durch dich gekommen sind sehr geholfen 
Mal schaun was noch so kommt 
Viel Glück bei der Suche ;D


----------



## xChiLL (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Jetzt übernehm mal ich^^

Wie ist der hier?

Medion Erazer X7817, Core i7-3610QM 2.30GHz, 16384MB, 1000GB (MD98057) | Geizhals Deutschland

€: oder vllt. eins von denen hier? (habt ihr andere Vorschläge oder meinungen dazu?)


http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...fcampaign_id/5c22d4acf05cb3c8bda1aba1c6df0ab0


----------



## godfather22 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Also ob man mit dem Toshiba BF3 auf ultra spielen kann bezweifel ich
Das Medion sieht P/L mäßig sehr gut aus auch von der Grafik nicht schlecht


----------



## xChiLL (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Also ob man mit dem Toshiba BF3 auf ultra spielen kann bezweifel ich
> Das Medion sieht P/L mäßig sehr gut aus auch von der Grafik nicht schlecht


 
Danke für dein Feedback 

Ich schau mal wer nochwas dazu zu sagen hat!


----------



## godfather22 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

ich weiß, dass du geschrieben hast dass du keinen stand pc willst, aber du wirst merken das du ne ganze menge sparen kannst und viel mehr leistung für dein geld bekommst. ich wollte mir auch zuerst ein notebook kaufen hab mich dann aber doch für einen tower entschieden und würde es vermutlich bereuen, wenn ich das notebook genommen hätte. bin jetzt mehr als zufrieden.

Nur mal so als anmerkung


----------



## xChiLL (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*



godfather22 schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass du geschrieben hast dass du keinen stand pc willst, aber du wirst merken das du ne ganze menge sparen kannst und viel mehr leistung für dein geld bekommst. ich wollte mir auch zuerst ein notebook kaufen hab mich dann aber doch für einen tower entschieden und würde es vermutlich bereuen, wenn ich das notebook genommen hätte. bin jetzt mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> Nur mal so als anmerkung


 


hm.. :/

würde ich für max 1100€ ein gutes GamingSystem bekommen?
€: Sowas?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ard-Pro-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p749923_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...000DM005-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-GTX-670-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html


inkl. Einbau:1.116,40€


----------



## godfather22 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

das wäre doch schon mal was ^^. poste das doch mal ins komplett pc forum. ich würde direkt einen bluray-brenner nehmen...


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Musst dir das so vorstellen:

Ein Notebook kostet in etwa das Doppelte bei gleicher Leistung.

Wenn du den also nicht täglich zum Zocken mitnehmen willst, macht ein Standpc mehr Sinn, vor allem, weil du mit diesem "viel billiger" gute FPS Zahlen bei Battlefield auf Ultra schaffst


Wenn man dich überzeugen konnte, mach beim komplett PC 'n Thread auf (wie godfather22 schon sagte)


----------



## xChiLL (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Wird gemacht


----------



## CaptainThilo (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Hi,

ich kann dir nur zu den ROG Asus Notebooks raten.... besitze selbst eins..

Republic of Gamers - The Choice of Champions - News, Gaming, Guides, Overclocking

Grüße

Timo


----------



## XproX (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook bis 1300€*

Falls du doch nen lappi willst :
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=203&products_id=6899
hat nen I7 und ne gtx 675m das sollte reichen.


----------

